# Awesome machine for the $$



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

I have the same machine and love it so far. It's a small learning curve for me as I've never used a powered belt sander. If not used right, it breaks pieces of your work, which I found out the hard way. And always check the belt because my belt had a really high spot that I didn't notice and created grooves in my piece. I didn't know what that was and kept sanding until I realized it wasn't going away, so voila, bump on the belt. It has enough power, bigger disc is a welcome, and looking forward to using this more.


----------



## vulgarviking (Apr 4, 2016)

My wife bought me the same machine for Christmas two years ago, and I love it! For the belt and disc size for the money, you can't go wrong.


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

I have been wondering about this machine for a while. It looks nice. I may have to pick one up. Thanks for the review


----------



## empty5853 (Oct 6, 2009)

Here's another yes vote for this machine. Bought it a few weeks ago at Lowes for $179 and I love it. I've used it to the point of almost abuse and it's done everything I've thrown at it. I've sanded oak, maple and cherry with no problem. I've even done some heavy sanding on metal. Still no problem. I couldn't justify or afford one of the $500 + ones so I'm glad this one was available. As the first poster said I can't speak for it's longevity yet. Only time will tell but I'm confident it will last. Great machine for a great price


----------



## papandy (Dec 3, 2016)

I purchased the Porter Cable scroll saw in this product line (which has worked great so far) and recently received this belt sander as a birthday gift. Installation was a breeze, as was alignment on the belt. Despite other reviews I've seen on PC products, they seem to have stepped up their game and produced some rugged tools at affordable prices.


----------

